
Service Faces Backlash Over a Widespread Practice: Selling User Data - strict9
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/24/technology/personal-data-firm-slice-unroll-me-backlash-uber.html
======
sambull
It happens to institutional users also. Sometimes without their knowledge.
Things like running a competitors data through a different competitors model
and giving them the results, and not telling the source. I've seen this exact
issue where a big lender was doing this to others lenders. Through a third
party service that replaces whole departments of reviewers.

------
surak
I hear rumors from security researchers as well regarding Tinder. They
allegedly seem to leek a lot of personal info to 3rd parties.

~~~
metaphorm
hmm, is that better or worse than shalloting or onioning personal info?

------
stingraycharles
This was mentioned as part of an Uber story, and HN picked up on this detail
as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178397)

------
lithos
When people actually learn what "cult of free" actually costs they get angry,
then forget really fast. It's actually kind of amusing to watch, especially
when older media keeps it in the spotlight.

~~~
pacala
Paying doesn't help. You end up with the money and your personal info gone.

